# Handcuffed in the kitchen and loving it...



## cmclean (May 28, 2008)

Am I the only one who wants to be handcuffed to a kitchen for my man... ?? 

Suffragettes will hate this comment.....

I am just an old fashioned girl.... Lucky for my man..


----------



## redbellybite (May 28, 2008)

are you bare foot and pregnant as well?


----------



## nuthn2do (May 28, 2008)

Stockholm syndrome?


----------



## Chris1 (May 28, 2008)

i prefer to chain my man to the kitchen, i cut his toes off so he can stand closer to the sink!


----------



## lycanthropica (May 28, 2008)

i love cooking but i HATE washing up!

i hate the gross water touching me

i cook he cleans


----------



## inthegrass (May 28, 2008)

i think it depends on whats going on in the kitchen,is the wooden spoon in use???????.
cheers


----------



## 4sons (May 28, 2008)

I am coming to the end of twelve months' maternity leave (with son number 5) and have to go back to school at the beginning of term 3. I would VERY happily not return this time. This whole working mother thing is for the dogs!!


----------



## dragon lady (May 28, 2008)

Chris1...ide feed the cut off digits to MrMerlin!

ive got a great agreement with my partner.....he doesnt go in my kitchen...
& I DONT DRIVE THE CAR!
works for us....
ide rather be home 24/7...have anxieties


----------



## slim6y (May 28, 2008)

I cook, SHE cleans - The dishwasher that is!


----------



## missllama (May 28, 2008)

i dont recall my partner ever cooking for me...
no wait!!
once i made yiros and he choped a tomato! it was so cute he didnt have a clue what he was doing
i dont think id trust his cooking
he did vaccume the floors last wk tho when i was out... he does a better job then i do at that
but thats about it and i have no problems with it what so ever


----------



## missllama (May 28, 2008)

4sons said:


> I am coming to the end of twelve months' maternity leave (with son number 5) and have to go back to school at the beginning of term 3. I would VERY happily not return this time. This whole working mother thing is for the dogs!!


 
wow ur amazing lol i couldnt ever picture me having 5 kids... i find my animals and my partner messy enough lol!


----------



## slim6y (May 28, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> i dont recall my partner ever cooking for me...
> no wait!!
> once i made yiros and he choped a tomato! it was so cute he didnt have a clue what he was doing
> i dont think id trust his cooking
> ...






Most of the males I know cook and clean and I am one of them - I cook everything from spag on toast to my personal favs - Cebiche (fish cooked for 24 hours in lime juice, fresh chillies and basil). I cooked my lovely GF some beautiful racks marinated in balsamic and mint and served on a bed of sweet potato and buttermilk mash - it's great! And some of my personal favourites include fish masala and Paul's Balls - which are baked meat balls, well flavoured, served with tagliatelle and sage.

I have a large collection of homemade recipes and stuff that i made up to - I love my feijoa and mint salsa smothered over lamb back straps.... It's great! I'm getting hungry just thinking about them now 

I find the males who learnt to cook were the ones who were sick and tired of seeing their fathers do nothing or - didn't like their mum's cooking.... Mine was the former - and my dad then went out and learned to cook... now they alternate in the kitchen  Though they're also 4500km away which is good 

My brother is also a fantastic cook...

What about Forensick - a chef and I believe male...

Anyways... I'm not to worried about your comments - I just wonder where you find these males that want to be cooked for?


----------



## tan (May 28, 2008)

Oh Slim is also a hangi GOD!!!


----------



## Saz (May 28, 2008)

Other way round in my house...he does ALL the cooking and the garden and I do the cleaning and washing.

I've even bought him almost all of the Jamie Oliver range to keep him happy in the kitchen LMAO!


----------



## missllama (May 28, 2008)

slim6y i wouldnt say that i am sexist my father is the best cook!
my partners dad cooks too  he just didnt seem to get that tallent from him
so dont try to make me look like im trying to be sexist i dont belive i mentioned anything about men not being able to cook 
my partner cant
and i am happy about it because i like my own cooking


----------



## lycanthropica (May 28, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> slim6y i wouldnt say that i am sexist my father is the best cook!
> my partners dad cooks too  he just didnt seem to get that tallent from him
> so dont try to make me look like im trying to be sexist i dont belive i mentioned anything about men not being able to cook
> my partner cant
> and i am happy about it because i like my own cooking


 
heh yeah i had to get shown ho to chop a tomato not a few years ago and i's a girl

my dad is also an awesome cook but i didn't get the talent from him either


----------



## dragon lady (May 28, 2008)

mine would burn water in a saucepan.....

take out is his specialty!...
but hell...he would ask me to create programs on the comp...now would he!


----------



## -Peter (May 28, 2008)

Its called free will, don't confuse it with rights issues.
I know people who like to be tied up and beaten, has stuff all to do with equality of the sexes or human rights.


----------



## Mrs I (May 28, 2008)

My hubby is a fitter and turner, fits a whole heap of stuff in a pot and turns it into ****.


Just kidding he cooks a great bbq.


Mrs I

xxx


----------



## 4sons (May 28, 2008)

My husband is a VERY capable cook. He was very pragmatic about learning to cook - he wanted to eat well and was on his own in a rural Police position and so if he wanted to eat good food, he needed to be able to cook good food! He works long hours and so much of the cooking falls to me, as does the washing, ironing, cleaning, homework, taxiing of children, mending of clothes, etc, etc, etc. Add to that Uni (because I am a teacher who feels the need to continue learning about my profession) and I would happily not include working.


----------



## slim6y (May 28, 2008)

tan said:


> Oh Slim is also a hangi GOD!!!





Thank you


----------



## dragon lady (May 28, 2008)

hey my partner puts up with me!....beat that...lol


----------



## tfor2 (May 28, 2008)

I dont mind that idea at all. Ive done it for quite some time now. Mostly due to the fact that my husband has a demanding job with at time outlandish hours. I am also lucky because I also have a career that enables me to work from my own office in my own time in my own home. So if the kiddys are sick or i have a lot on I just take some time off to take care of things. So yeah both suit me right down to the ground, im not sure that going out to work a job outside of my home would be that easy, I dont know how some do it and still find time for themselves. My hat off to those who do though. You have my full respect.


----------



## Mrs I (May 28, 2008)

tfor2 said:


> I dont mind that idea at all. Ive done it for quite some time now. Mostly due to the fact that my husband has a demanding job with at time outlandish hours. I am also lucky because I also have a career that enables me to work from my own office in my own time in my own home. So if the kiddys are sick or i have a lot on I just take some time off to take care of things. So yeah both suit me right down to the ground, im not sure that going out to work a job outside of my home would be that easy, I dont know how some do it and still find time for themselves. My hat off to those who do though. You have my full respect.


 

here here I am also lucky enough to work from home, i have 2 part time home based jobs, with 2 kids at school and an under 2 year old it works great!.

My son was sick and home yesterday, didnt have to find a sitter or have a day off, we are the lucky ones.

I do most of the house, well i do all of the inside and sometimes outside like mowing lawns, hubby doe sthe maintenance and renovations when he has time.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## redbellybite (May 28, 2008)

I have a cave man named UG!
he doesnt know what domestic cleaning or domestic duties means..........MAN GO TO WORK MAN COME HOME ..EAT ..WATCH TV... DRINK BEER... FALL ASLEEP ON LOUNGE SNORING... ME UG .......


----------



## Hickson (May 28, 2008)

Most of my cooking consists of a Microwave and a McCains.
And occassionally a toaster.



Hix


----------



## wood_nymph (May 28, 2008)

i'm actually leaving work at the moment untill march next year. it's mainly to do with uni but i'm not working the holidays cause at this point all i want to do is get my new place up and running, mantain it well and care for my animals while actually having time to cook a meal at night for myself and my husband


----------



## JasonL (May 28, 2008)

I do all the cooking in this house, roasts, cakes, the lot, my wife is banned from the kitchen, I don't even like her to clean...never has the water hot enough....lucky she earns good $$$$$$ or I'd be stuffed.


----------



## Tsidasa (May 28, 2008)

yes this is me enjoying life in the kitchen


----------



## 4sons (May 28, 2008)

I need to get me a job I can do from home - teaching really isn't one (not having 30 kids at a time sitting in my dining room - blah)!


----------



## Tsidasa (May 28, 2008)

this is me, for kicks at the end of the day


----------



## Fiona74 (May 28, 2008)

My husband reckons I can't cook, I tell him 'it's not that I can't cook, it's that I choose not to'.
I hate cooking. But as I am a stay at home mum cooking is part of my job. I'm a clean as you go cook. I can't stand a messy kitchen which is probably why I don't like cooking!
My husband doesn't even know how to use the dishwasher, but he just asks our 4 year old, she knows.
4 year olds know EVERYTHING!


----------



## Isis (May 28, 2008)

Lovin your work Jen.....


----------



## Fuscus (May 28, 2008)

I cook - she cleans. It's a form of self defense


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 28, 2008)

It's not my toes that keep me a distance away from the sink  

Get your mind out of the gutter, it's my stomach  lol



Chris1 said:


> i prefer to chain my man to the kitchen, i cut his toes off so he can stand closer to the sink!


----------



## pythoness (May 28, 2008)

Original earth mother here, up at midnight baking cookies for the kids. would be lonely and bored with out all the kids undre feet all the time lol, well maybe after a while heheeheheh


----------



## FAY (May 28, 2008)

Gee..I wish I was handcuffed to the kitchen.
Be lovely to stay home forever....instead of four hours travelling every day to work.

I believe in the old fashioned view...the men went to work and the women looked after the house...hmmm what happened???


----------



## kakariki (May 28, 2008)

My O/H is a terrific cook & does washing. When I'm working he cooks & vice versa. If we both work the same day it is usually me that cooks. What's my main job atm? Cooking & teaching cooking! Hahahaha, lucky I love it.


----------



## Sel (May 28, 2008)

LOL
I opened this thread expecting a whole different topic!! Dammit..


----------



## Australis (May 28, 2008)

cmclean said:


> I am just an old fashioned girl.... Lucky for my man..



I prefer the term wench myself over old fashioned.


----------



## jessb (May 28, 2008)

Ha, my husband is a chef! He is at home with our daughter during the day while I am at work, then he goes off to work at night, so I hardly ever see him (the price of paying Sydney rents...) but on the up side, I have fabulous meals ready and waiting for me when I come home from work most nights! 

I also love cooking, so its not something we ever really argue over. Now folding laundry on the other hand...

EDIT: And just a clarification cmclean - Suffragettes fought for one of the most basic of human rights - the right for women to vote. Their fights had little to do with anything as mundane as housework.


----------



## amazonian (May 29, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> I believe in the old fashioned view...the men went to work and the women looked after the house...hmmm what happened???


 
Me too.
I am shocked to see posts wanting recognition for a job that is theirs to do anyway


----------



## alpha (May 29, 2008)

cmclean said:


> Am I the only one who wants to be handcuffed to a kitchen for my man... ??
> 
> Suffragettes will hate this comment.....
> 
> I am just an old fashioned girl.... Lucky for my man..


 
do u all so youse whips and chains?


----------



## redbellybite (May 29, 2008)

LMAO...............sid i love ya pics ........baking ,cooking, cleaning, staying at home looking after kiddies ,washing ,scrubbing dishes, changing sheets ,sticking your hand down a bog stained toilet ,wiping up pee that was missed in a midnight run to the loo ,cracked dry dish hands, the faint smell of bleach on your hands ,broken nails ,cleaning up spewy sheets or crappy nappies yes its a lovely job i dont understand why the pay is lousy and there isnt more people putting up their hand to do it ............


----------



## dragon lady (May 29, 2008)

*pythoness...*ditto!
thats why i have my animals....the kids have to move out one day!..lol


----------



## natrix (May 29, 2008)

We'd do equal amounts of cooking & cleaning.
She does the shopping because I have a tendancy to err towards Supermarket rage ,but I do
the garden , garbage & car stuff so it's all pretty democratic & seems to work fine.


----------



## tadpoles (May 29, 2008)

hmm
I did used to do all the cooking, cleaning, housework, but after a few years of being his slave and him not doing anything I've given up a bit. 
I've just had enough of having to buy every peice of clothing he wears(and he is soo picky), cook his food and always be at his beck and call including being his muller and packer (don't ask, those who know what it means, know) every nite.

BUT saying this I do enjoy cooking for him and being his loving caring partner but soemtimes i need a bit of recoginition. Its been almost 5 yrs now and no jewlery or anything...... not saying i'm a material girl but sometimes you do need to treat your girlfied with something more than maccas 

my vent for the day


----------



## natrix (May 29, 2008)

Not making any judgements about your relationship but that doesn't sound like a very healthy
habbit to have gotten into since you were 16 years old.
I don't reckon the 'mulling/packing' works all that well either if only one does it.





tadpoles said:


> hmm
> I did used to do all the cooking, cleaning, housework, but after a few years of being his slave and him not doing anything I've given up a bit.
> I've just had enough of having to buy every peice of clothing he wears(and he is soo picky), cook his food and always be at his beck and call including being his muller and packer (don't ask, those who know what it means, know) every nite.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris1 (May 29, 2008)

geez, i cant believe u dont wipe his butt as well!!

add a few small hairs and i'm sure he'll do his own chop!!


----------



## jessb (May 29, 2008)

tadpoles said:


> hmm
> I did used to do all the cooking, cleaning, housework, but after a few years of being his slave and him not doing anything I've given up a bit.
> I've just had enough of having to buy every peice of clothing he wears(and he is soo picky), cook his food and always be at his beck and call including being his muller and packer (don't ask, those who know what it means, know) every nite.
> 
> ...


 

Wow, he sounds like a catch! :lol:


----------



## Vat69 (May 29, 2008)

cmclean said:


> Am I the only one who wants to be handcuffed to a kitchen for my man... ??
> 
> Suffragettes will hate this comment.....
> 
> I am just an old fashioned girl.... Lucky for my man..



Just to clarify 'cause I'm curious, you don't enjoy cooking and cleaning but do so to please the chauvinistic belief of your partner? Or you just enjoy cooking and cleaning anyway and like to cook for your partner? I'm assuming it's the former because of your reference to suffragettes and being 'old fashioned'.
Cooking for a male does not an anti-feminist make. Undertaking domestic duties solely as an act of submission is a different story all together 

What a strange thing to post about :lol:


----------



## tadpoles (May 29, 2008)

i know, i know. Its my own fault really. 
No its not a good habit to pick up but we live in the north of Adelaide (hopefully that says it all) and know too many people in the buisness.
Also i made it very clear when we have kids/ get preggas he must stop or i WILL leave.

Honestly I'd rather that then drinking as i've been assulted by drunks on the train and seen people do crazy, painfull and expensive things when drunk. (not just to themselves too).(including my father in law)

But a fantastic thing about him is he would never be violent to me, as thats the way he is.
(he also knows if he EVER hit/hurt me i would be gone in a flash (with all our herps too as i have the permit))


----------



## euphorion (May 29, 2008)

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Yikes, me thinks you need to give him a boot up the ****. It’s called give and take! *shakes an authoritative finger*[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']An ex of mine actually expected me to make him breakfast every morning... literally, "so umm, can I have my toast and coffee..?" Definitely NOT the approach to take with me, (he didn't last long) lol [/FONT]


----------



## natrix (May 29, 2008)

cmclean said:


> Am I the only one who wants to be handcuffed to a kitchen for my man... ??
> 
> Suffragettes will hate this comment.....
> 
> I am just an old fashioned girl.... Lucky for my man..



you have an appropriate name for your post........cmclean my kitchen , cmclean my bathroom ,
cmclean the whole house & everything in it .


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 29, 2008)

I'm not silly  I've only ever cooked a single meal for the missus...spaghetti bolognaise using Kangaroo mince. Needless to say she's done the cooking ever since.


----------



## natrix (May 29, 2008)

tadpoles said:


> i know, i know. Its my own fault really.
> No its not a good habit to pick up but we live in the north of Adelaide (hopefully that says it all) and know too many people in the buisness.
> Also i made it very clear when we have kids/ get preggas he must stop or i WILL leave.
> 
> ...



So what you're saying is , it's all ok & not really that bad because he doesn't punch you in the face...?


----------



## Chris1 (May 29, 2008)

natrix said:


> you have an appropriate name for your post........cmclean my kitchen , cmclean my bathroom ,
> cmclean the whole house & everything in it .



hahahaha,..funny!


----------



## jessb (May 29, 2008)

natrix said:


> So what you're saying is , it's all ok & not really that bad because he doesn't punch you in the face...?


 
I'm with you natrix! If "he has never been violent with me" is the best you can come up with, I really think you need to reconsider your standards!

And "he has to quit when I get preggers or I'm leaving" probably isn't quite the right order to be phrasing your ultimatum! Perhaps, "Show me you can quit for 6 months, then we will think about getting pregnant" would be wiser. Smoking pot in the leadup to conception actually increases the risk of birth deformities...


----------



## Lesa (May 29, 2008)

I CAN cook, but don't particulalarly like to.
Hubby LIKES to cook AND does a good job - so it's usually up to him (washing up too.)
BUT.... while he's in the kitchen I'm usually helping kids with homework/reading OR doing the ironing.
So it all works out about even!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 29, 2008)

I am a traditional chauvinist but I do have rules e.g. my woman does every thing and I do nothing, it seems to be working out so far.


----------



## natrix (May 29, 2008)

PilbaraPythons said:


> I am a traditional chauvinist but I do have rules e.g. my woman does every thing and I do nothing, it seems to be working out so far.



You're so butch......


----------



## redbellybite (May 30, 2008)

wonders how many cuppa's you have drunk thats been spat in ?:shock:and how many meals didnt taste just right but you just couldnt put your finger on what was exactly wrong mmmmmmmm pilbara those black eyed peas will come back and haunt you one dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy............lol:lol:


----------



## mebebrian (Jun 1, 2008)

Smoking pot in the leadup to conception actually increases the risk of birth deformities...

Got any proof Jessb or just a theory? Just cause i know a few heavy smokers, an they all got perfectly healthy kids with all 10 toes an stuff....


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jun 1, 2008)

4sons said:


> I am coming to the end of twelve months' maternity leave (with son number 5) and have to go back to school at the beginning of term 3. I would VERY happily not return this time. This whole working mother thing is for the dogs!!


 
my mum works, and shes not a dog.


----------



## LadySnake (Jun 1, 2008)

willia6 said:


> my mum works, and shes not a dog.


 
It's an expression mate. No one is calling anyone a dog.


----------



## alpha (Jun 1, 2008)

willia6 said:


> my mum works, and shes not a dog.


 
:lol::lol:must stay shut one that one to easy :lol:


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 1, 2008)

I work all day, 6 days a week. My wife doesn't, she cooks and cleans. An equal share decided on by both of us. Oh, and yes I love to cook, so all meals aren't cooked by her. Everyone needs a break.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 1, 2008)

mebebrian said:


> Smoking pot in the leadup to conception actually increases the risk of birth deformities...
> 
> Got any proof Jessb or just a theory? Just cause i know a few heavy smokers, an they all got perfectly healthy kids with all 10 toes an stuff....




How much proof do you want? I could flood your bandwidth with journal articles if you like!! The evidence is around but everyday I am reminded of the old adage "there is none so blind as those that refuse to see"


----------



## mebebrian (Jun 2, 2008)

I kid with 12 toes might convince me. Im yet to see that...


----------



## jessb (Jun 2, 2008)

mebebrian said:


> Smoking pot in the leadup to conception actually increases the risk of birth deformities...
> 
> Got any proof Jessb or just a theory? Just cause i know a few heavy smokers, an they all got perfectly healthy kids with all 10 toes an stuff....


 
Yeah, I did a bunch of research before I got preggers actually. Don't have links I'm afraid.

And everyone has a great-grandma who smoked a pack a day for 70 years and lived to be 102, but we still know smoking kills you! Unfortunately anecdotal evidentce is generally not recognised as scientifically valid!


----------



## slim6y (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought that we're talking about the kitchen, and by that means we're talking about smoking pots...

Well, Teflon - the amazing non-stick stuff.... That'll kill a bird - If you cook with aTeflon and over heat the pot to smoking point, parrots (located close to the kitchen) have been noted to die.

I know a fellow who burnt his Teflon pan and he put it outside to cool and two birds dropped dead out of the tree above the pan.

Teflon has not been noted to human problems (as such) but if it kills a bird, I'd be very wary. 

Although, avocado can kill a parrots too - and I love my avocado...

So have you learnt anything here? 

Smoking pots kills!


----------



## mackah (Jun 2, 2008)

i handcuffed my GF to my bed last night!! haha she loved it except she could only take 20 mins of teasing then she broke them i dont think ur the only girl that likes to be handcuffed haha


----------



## Ristof (Jun 2, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I thought that we're talking about the kitchen, and by that means we're talking about smoking pots...
> 
> Well, Teflon - the amazing non-stick stuff.... That'll kill a bird - If you cook with aTeflon and over heat the pot to smoking point, parrots (located close to the kitchen) have been noted to die.
> 
> ...


 
If you want a fresh feed put a burnt teflon pot outside under a tree

Aparently teflon can cause cancer - but then again what doesn't these days


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 2, 2008)

mackah said:


> i handcuffed my GF to my bed last night!! haha she loved it except she could only take 20 mins of teasing then she broke them i dont think ur the only girl that likes to be handcuffed haha



Nice visuals....


----------



## mackah (Jun 2, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Nice visuals....


 

glad you liked them tatelina!! haha


----------



## euphorion (Jun 2, 2008)

mackah said:


> i handcuffed my GF to my bed last night!! haha she loved it except she could only take 20 mins of teasing then she broke them i dont think ur the only girl that likes to be handcuffed haha


 
 lmao


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jun 2, 2008)

MzSel said:


> LOL
> I opened this thread expecting a whole different topic!! Dammit..



Me too! Handcuffs, blood, pain and torture........The joy's of living with a GOOD GIRL

(I'd say this thread will be deleted in time)......


----------



## Sidonia (Jun 2, 2008)

hmmmmmm


----------



## kandi (Jun 2, 2008)

he cook's i mow the lawn and visa versa nothing like equality


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jun 2, 2008)

Since moving to Qld wife wife does 95% of everything because she isnt working here for the first 12 months or so, just so the kids settle in a bit easier not going to after school care and stuff.

The only thing i wont let her cook is the steak  , thats my job coz it has to be bleeding


----------

